# Website for college fest!



## Dangerous Dave (Nov 26, 2010)

Well we(I and my friends) have to design website for College fest *Confluence 2010-2011* . we want to make website like IIT Delhi Fest or IIT Bombay Moodi. I want to know how to go about it... and where should we get best hosting from?


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2010)

Firstly you need someone who actually knows HTML/CSS, JavaScript and PHP.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Nov 27, 2010)

and after that what we will have to do?... we have some computer science (Hons) students who know such stuff!


----------



## web (Nov 27, 2010)

The next step is get a good domain for your fest from a domain provider like godaddy.com, name.com etc etc

Then buy hosting from your desired hoster(personally I prefer Hostgator.com)

Then upload your pages


----------



## abhidev (Nov 30, 2010)

There are many comapanies that provide hosting services...if your site is gonna be content oriented...as in you guys will hv to update content on your site frequently..then i would suggest adopt a CMS like wordpress.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Just check out the website Confluence 11     

Domain taken from Godaddy and hosting from HostSo - Reliable, Affordable Web Hosting


----------



## ashishverma88 (Dec 22, 2010)

Dangerous Dave said:


> Just check out the website Confluence 11
> 
> Domain taken from Godaddy and hosting from HostSo - Reliable, Affordable Web Hosting



Your site looks good. What u can also do is use proper title tags or banners so that it could highlight more about the event.
Like, u said that it is related to your college fest, so "highlight" these points.

Also wat u can do is to use marquee tag. Try to display some of the main events into the homepage (say about the chief guest or any other USP)

Also you have chosen "go daddy" for hosting.Thumbs up on that.

Ashish


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Dec 22, 2010)

ashishverma88 said:


> Your site looks good. What u can also do is use proper title tags or banners so that it could highlight more about the event.
> Like, u said that it is related to your college fest, so "highlight" these points.
> 
> Also wat u can do is to use marquee tag. Try to display some of the main events into the homepage (say about the chief guest or any other USP)
> ...



thanks


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 23, 2010)

It looks good.. but personally I don't like website completely made in flash.
I suggest to use HTML, CSS with jQuery/ ajax


----------



## web (Dec 24, 2010)

ravi_9793 said:


> It looks good.. but personally I don't like website completely made in flash.
> I suggest to use HTML, CSS with jQuery/ ajax



I don't think so it's completely made of flash.

They have made the use of HTML and CSS


----------

